# Lost for Words at this point



## Lemons1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Very Sad at this time and I hurt so bad. I believe I should call it quits?? :crying::crying:

Been together 19 yrs.. married for 15.. In June of 2015 I found out my hubby was having a "emotional fantasy" phone affair (as he called it later) with a women from out of state, some months the phone call records show 500-600-700 min. per month, at all hours of the day and very late at night..I knew nothing of this nor did her fiance(come to find out later) I was either at work or out of town.. Made me sick!..Come to find out it all started on face book..and lead to texting and then to the cell phone..I confronted him with my findings and he said it wasn't meant to be sneaky it was just they were reminiscing about things that happened 30 yrs ago when they hung out together.and that there was a chance and talk that they may get together and spend the rest of there lives together.. This went on for 2+ years never had a clue.. he said they never saw each other during this time (which I am having a hard time believing) we live in LV...and everyone visits LV.. (Never once did he apologize...just said he "f'd up". I do not believe he has any remorse for what he did.
Then I find out that he has been replying to women on craigslist-casual encounters-w4m..and visits alot of porn sites..I was just diagnosed with the "HPV" virus and was also told that I have genital herpes...WTF!!! I am 60 yrs old!!! OMG...never had a health issue in my life and now this. He has a drinking problem..he lies all the time, always puts himself 1st...I did not receive even a Christmas card this year (2015)..I don't trust him!! Sometimes I don't think I even like him anymore. I thought marriage was to be with your soul mate, a best friend for life.. WOW am I delusional or what....
Is there any one out there that could explain any of this to me?? I am so lost and sad...I think I just need to move on..PS..no kids involved!! I have all the data on paper..I live in a "no fault"" state..I am just devestated by it all. And now it is tax time, and told him that I need a copy of his bank statements so I can itemize everything properly and he said "no" I will just give you the numbers you need. Ugh!!!


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Lemons,

Please research all of OWs contacts, facebook, linked, family, friends, church etc. Prepare a detailed email about her activities with your H. 

Send out the message to ALL of those contact, do it suddenly and completely without warning or threats. 

You may have a lawsuit against OW if the herpes or hpv came from her.

Oh and schedule a polygraph for your H.

Tamat


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

So, in short, your husband is a liar and a cheater who also happens to be an alcoholic who treats you like an afterthought and has zero remorse..

I don't even understand why you are questioning leaving him.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Your lying alcoholic husband carried on a 2+ year emotional affair (at the very least), has been replying to Craigslist ads for NSA sex with strangers, and has given you an STD. My strong suggestion would be that you skip all the sleuthing, documenting and polygraphing. You know what he's been up to. There's no need to prove it further to yourself, he's unlikely to admit to anything more than you can prove even if there's a lot more to the story, and having proof won't make a difference in your divorce. Just gather your dignity and file.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Lemons1 said:


> Very Sad at this time and I hurt so bad. I believe I should call it quits?? :crying::crying:
> 
> Been together 19 yrs.. married for 15.. In June of 2015 I found out my hubby was having a "emotional fantasy" phone affair (as he called it later) with a women from out of state, some months the phone call records show 500-600-700 min. per month, at all hours of the day and very late at night..I knew nothing of this nor did her fiance(come to find out later) I was either at work or out of town.. Made me sick!..Come to find out it all started on face book..and lead to texting and then to the cell phone..I confronted him with my findings and he said it wasn't meant to be sneaky it was just they were reminiscing about things that happened 30 yrs ago when they hung out together.and that there was a chance and talk that they may get together and spend the rest of there lives together.. This went on for 2+ years never had a clue.. he said they never saw each other during this time (which I am having a hard time believing) we live in LV...and everyone visits LV.. (Never once did he apologize...just said he "f'd up". I do not believe he has any remorse for what he did.
> Then I find out that he has been replying to women on craigslist-casual encounters-w4m..and visits alot of porn sites..I was just diagnosed with the "HPV" virus and was also told that I have genital herpes...WTF!!! I am 60 yrs old!!! OMG...never had a health issue in my life and now this. He has a drinking problem..he lies all the time, always puts himself 1st...I did not receive even a Christmas card this year (2015)..I don't trust him!! Sometimes I don't think I even like him anymore. I thought marriage was to be with your soul mate, a best friend for life.. WOW am I delusional or what....
> Is there any one out there that could explain any of this to me?? I am so lost and sad...I think I just need to move on..PS..no kids involved!! I have all the data on paper..I live in a "no fault"" state..I am just devestated by it all. And now it is tax time, and told him that I need a copy of his bank statements so I can itemize everything properly and he said "no" I will just give you the numbers you need. Ugh!!!


You don't need an explanation, you need a divorce lawyer. Kick his ass to the curb, no ifs ands or buts.


----------

